# Best warmachine in the game???



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

All my mates think repeater bolt thrower, but thats because i use them and they always think the grass is greener....Any other opinions out there???


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I would say either the Chaos Hell Cannon or the Dwarf Goblin Hewer are pretty destructive. In terms of normal armies, the dwarf organ gun or empire hellfire volleygun seem pretty destructive.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

organ gun?


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

vert true, i hadn't even considered those 2. organ gun imo is great. auto hits ftw


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

3 words... HELBLASTER...VOLLEY...GUN!!!!


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

Warp lightning cannon is good, if not that then the organ gun


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

it used to be the helblaster volley gun until it was ruined with the last set of rules now you have to roll to hit meaning its half as effective for a crap ten points cheaper and its very rare to do enough damage to deter big enemy units the casket of souls is technicaly a war machine and is lethal


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

I personally go for the warp-lightning cannon, since even when it misfires it can still kill the enemy.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

bolt throwers are good too tho...they can never misfire!


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

Besides, Reaper Bolt Throwers as I call them. Are the Assault Cannons of Fantasy.


----------



## Wade (Jan 21, 2007)

Even more so when combined with the arrow attraction spell! 

I saw Jigplums use that combo at our local gaming club and it was deadly.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

neilbatte said:


> it used to be the helblaster volley gun until it was ruined with the last set of rules now you have to roll to hit meaning its half as effective for a crap ten points cheaper and its very rare to do enough damage to deter big enemy units


Agreed unless you take 3 so the misses are canceled out



neilbatte said:


> the casket of souls is technicaly a war machine and is lethal


this was my 2nd choice if it gets lucky rolling it could be devistating


----------

